# Etisalat are Spying on you!



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

From The National (so it must be true).

All you balckberry users have been warned!

Blackberry maker questions Etisalat software upgrade - The National Newspaper

and

Etisalat Blackberry upgrade 'spyware' - The National Newspaper

So the government is sending spyware to your blackberry so it can monitor ALL messages sent and received!

You have been warned!


----------



## gforce23 (Aug 3, 2008)

Etisalat has a lot of stuff beyond the purview of the UAE government. Not everything at Etisalat has to do with the govt.

Anyhoo RIM has provided an official patch to resolve the technical issue faced by BB users on the Etisalat network.


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Sooooooooooo glad I was in Doha when this patch was released. My blackberry was saved from Etisalat


----------



## gforce23 (Aug 3, 2008)

Etisalat's official stand on this: 
EXCLUSIVE: BlackBerry patch was not for spying, claims Etisalat - Technology - ArabianBusiness.com


----------

